# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Carta Ambiciosa de Jorge Blass y Jandro

## AleAGermanotta

Hola amigos, soy nuevo y queria compartirles este video, que me tiene impactado  :Eek1:  Solo pude descubrir algunas tecnicas como el TPC, pero sigo muy sorprendido con el cambio de color de Jandro! Que opinan? 





.
Jorge Blass y Jandro - Cartas Ambiciosas - YouTube

----------


## Rubiolus

Joer...lo de la cuerda me ha dejado turulato...bueno lo del cambio de color también, pero porque no me sale hacerlo bien....bueno mejor decir que no me sale y punto jeje

----------


## AleAGermanotta

> Joer...lo de la cuerda me ha dejado turulato...bueno lo del cambio de color también, pero porque no me sale hacerlo bien....bueno mejor decir que no me sale y punto jeje


Creo que lo de la cuerda se llama la Ambiciosa de Cyril, búscalo  :Smile1:

----------


## julioso

> Creo que lo de la cuerda se llama la Ambiciosa de Cyril, búscalo


 Creo que te refieres a la de Daryl xD
Cyril solo conozco uno y es Takayama
Un saludo

----------


## AleAGermanotta

> Creo que te refieres a la de Daryl xD
> Cyril solo conozco uno y es Takayama
> Un saludo


Oh si, perdón es Daryl, me equivoque (:

----------


## Iban

"Ultimate Ambition".

----------


## Odran

Brutal... a ver si Dynamo hace eso... jajaja.

----------


## Fredja

> Brutal... a ver si Dynamo hace eso... jajaja.


Que joio  :117: DD Ahora que pensandolo Dynamo coge una cuerda y seguro que acabamos por tener que llamar a los bomberos con las cizallas  :117: DD

----------

